# Dermatology Coding



## AB87 (Mar 16, 2010)

Im getting ready to take a coding test for an employer and just want some basic coding tips that usually come up. im  a CPC-A, and im familiar with Derm. just want some more insight from professionals


----------



## Love Coding! (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi,

I am CPC-A and CPMA worked for a dermatology practice in Tucson for 2 years.  What exactly did you need help with?

GeminiCoder74


----------

